# Wooden Marble Machine



## Broooklyn (Jan 20, 2010)

Found this on YouTube - it's not mine!


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

this thing is amazing! That must have taken forever to get it working… respect!

It seems to run effortless too… like it has been oiled or something. That is just amazing!


----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks pretty amazing!
i dont even know where you would begin to design something like that!! great job!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic machine.

Looks like something I would like to try one of these days!


----------



## Broooklyn (Jan 20, 2010)

Yea, I'm not sure how he minimizes the wood-on-wood friction since there seems to be a good amount of wood hinges and moving joints. Probably Wax.


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll echo Nicholas and Justin in saying Amazing!

I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the post. Truly amazing is an understatement! Great machine, but there are too many things that need to be reset.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

amazing, I'd love to get a better view of it, I can't quite wrap my little brain around how some of those parts work.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

wow, if you watch this and don't smile. It brings out the kid in me.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

This guy has WAAAY to much time on his hands. But it is incredible.


----------

